# Slow yeast!!!!!!!!!



## deadhead (Feb 12, 2010)

last night i left the window open in my bedroom and the temp in the room dropped to like 55-60 F and when i woke up the bubbling in my air locks had slowed dramatically i threw the space heater on em and they started bubbling again but about an hour later they slowed way down again. what could be the problem and what might be a solution? the temp in the buckets is 85 F in one and 98 F in the other. HEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Feb 12, 2010)

Just keep it over 70 and you should be fine. If this is in the primary you may not have a good seal. Alot of us do not "snap" the lid shut and under airlock. Rather place the
lid on top w/ no airlock till its time to rack.
Ck the gravity and see where it is.
What you making?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2010)

Actaully if those are your liquid temps then please get them down as thats too high, especially the 98* one. Get them down to high 70's! Did you add any nutrient or energizer to these and whats the sg right now. smaller batches can ferment out very fast especially at those temps.


----------



## deadhead (Feb 12, 2010)

well 1 of them is a 4 gallon mead with blackberries blueberries rasberries banana apple and oranges. i dont have a hydrometer yet and those temps are inside the buckets not the liquid itself. the other 2 buckets are mash and dont have anything to do with this forum hehe but yea i checked the lids and they are sealed and air tight so is it normal for it to slow down occasionally? i added another half teaspoon of yeast thats was warmed up in sugar water to room temp to all three buckets will that help or was that pointless???


----------



## deadhead (Feb 12, 2010)

oh and i didnt add any nutrient or energizer the mead is like a modified jmaom recipe


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2010)

The extar yeast might help eventually. Meds are very slow to ferment sometimes and can take a month to fully ferment, not always but sometimes and blueberried naturally produce benzoate which is a yeast inhibitor. Did you use any nutrient and or yeast energizer in these? You shoul always take liquid readings and not environment or air readings as these tell us nothing useful. When the temp of the liquid hets back up all should be good but liquid temps can take some time to get back up.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2010)

OK, scratch the nutrient question then by I use both in every batch and have done so for many many years now and since then have never had a problem with any fermentations.


----------



## deadhead (Feb 12, 2010)

i dont have access to any nutrient or energizer at the moment so no. so just cause the temp is 85 in the air of the bucket the liquid could still be cold?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, it takes a long time for liquid to acclimate to the area temp. You could crush up a B-Complex vitamin very well and use about 2/3rds in the 4 gallon batch. Another thing is that a vigorous fermentation can raise the temp of the wine up by as much as 5-6 degrees in a 3-6 gallon amount and more as the batch gets bigger so even with a 85* room the must temp can get up into very dangerous 90-91* area which starts to make the yeast burn to fast giving off fusel smells and tastes in the wine. this is the reason we like to keep white and fruit wines at lower fermentation temps as they will be much more detectable in there.


----------



## deadhead (Feb 13, 2010)

wow this is more complicated than i thought it would be hehe (nervous laugh)


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2010)

If it was real easy everyone would do it. Remember, You get what you put into it...


----------



## deadhead (Feb 13, 2010)

well i checked for air tight seal and it is air tight i checked temp and its 82*F in the water i repitched with 2 1/2 teaspoons yeast 4 hours ago and still i have like no bubbling goin on.........is this normal???


----------

